# Egg Sharing with CF / Sickle Cell/ other carriers



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

I am of the understanding that as long as the recipient's partner is not a CF or Sickle Cell or any other sort of carrier, there should not be an issue.  

Shouldn't the recipient be told there is a donor and be given the chance to choose whether they want to take the risk?    

In light of the fact that there will now be so few willing to donate due to the law change, they should not be turning away donors.


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

It must be very frustrating for you to be told you cannot egg-share. I am about to embark on egg-share this year as a donor. To be honest with you i would not be too hapy to recieve eggs where there is a risk of cf or sickcle cell or any other disease which could be life shortening. I know its hard but these rules are there for a reason and they have obviously classed you as high risk.

This may be controvershall of me to say and i hope i dont offend you, just my opinion but i dont think you should recieve free treatment if you have been sterilised. The only reason i am egg-sharing is our nhs list is 3 yrs long. I also believe they wont do sterilisation reversals on the nhs anymore and i have to say i agree with this .

I am not sure if it is every clinics policy, you would have to ring the individual clinics. Sorry i hope you dont think i am being harsh but i dont really see a way around it if you have been refused except to pay for the ivf/ reversal yourselves. xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

I understand your point about not being too happy to receive eggs where there is a risk of sickle Cell, CF or anything else, I would feel the same if I was the recipient too, but at the same time there is egg screening and with this in mind (if I was a recipient) I would like 2 things: 1) the eggs screened and my partner tested and then be given the option to receive or not.

Regarding your opinion re funding for IVF/Reversal on the NHS for steralised women. I was not offended at all.  This may sound strange but when I 1st joined these forums and posted my topics, my eyes were blinkered, was only seeing it from my point of view/my feelings.  But after reading various members posting and seeing what pain some of you are going through because you can't conceive through no fault of your own, my views have changed considerable.  I NOW do not think that IVF/Reversal should be available free on the NHS to women like myself that have been steralised.  We were fortunate to be able to conceive and we chose to be steralised.  there are women who are less fortunate than us.

And as for paying for IVF/Reversal, we are going to do that ourselves now, we are just not sure which to go for. Not sure which has the best success rate.  We could spend £2000 on IVF for it to fail to have to spend the same amount again or Spend £4000 and have a reversal and it fail.  With IVF for £4000 we get two chance compared to the one chance of Reversal for £4000.  WE really need to weigh it up.

Anyway thanks for you opinion.

Debs


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi debs glad i didnt offend you hun xx I believe there is a clinic in the uk which only do reversals but not sure where it is but have heard they have a good success rate as this is all they do.. i gather its for your partner??

It must be hard to make a decision, but itf it worked then that would be it, whereas with ivf it may not work first time and you could go on to need more ivf at extra costs. Have you asked your gp if they would fund your drugs for ivf?? This would cut some of the cost too.

As with the pre-genetic diagnosis this is expensive too and would add more cost to the ivf and only certain embies would be able to have it done so you would need more eggs and if you shared them as well i dont imagine there would be many left after doing this.

You really need to speak to a specialist and get lots of info regarding which would be the best option before you decide xxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Carettc

No the reversal is for me.  I chose to be steralised after my divorce, 3 years ago (Regret it now) Never thought I would fall in love and I did. Now we both want a child together.

No I have not asked my GP about funding the cot for the drugs.  If we do go this route I will look into it.  Did not know this was an option. 

We have had one consultation privately, on 8th April and received a letter confirming the points of the appointment and telling us next stage is to do tests.  But since the 8th I have been to my Dr's and he confirmed my blood group. I informed the nurse at the hospital and she was the one who said we would not be able to go ahead. I have not had any responce from the consultant. Which in light of how much the 45 min consultancy cost, I would expect a responce.

At the consultancy he briefly discussed IVF and reversal but as we were opting for egg share, this is the procedure he went into most detail about.  We will definitely have to speak to him again in depth about the other options.

Debs 

I will keep you posted


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all

How are you all doing? 

Sorry I have not been in touch for a while, have had PC problems, but all sorted now. So I thought I would come back to up date you all.

As for me, after spending £140 on a consultation and being told by a nurse we could not go ahead with IVF egg share due to me being Sickle Cell Trait, and after querying this with my actual consultant and getting a very confusing    contradictive   reply I decided to send letters/emails to every clinic throughout the UK that do IVF Egg Share and explaining my situation to them. I have had a few say that they would take me on even though I am Sickle Cell Trait    Clinics as far North and as far south as you can imagine and even better still finally about a week ago I got a call from a Birmingham clinic, I nearly dropped off my seat!!

They asked me to send a letter of referral from my Doc. Which I did and now I am awaiting my 1st appointment. I have been told that the all inclusive price is £525, no hidden costs.

On top of all that I have found out that the consultant who I saw at the private clinic originally is the same conultant at this hospital, not sure if that is a good thing or not    we will just have to wait and see. will keep you posted

Debs


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all, 

Not been on the forums for a little while. Lots been happening at my end.  got married 3 weeks ago , (father in law died 10 days before)   spent a week in sunny Kos, came back to rain, then back  to work the following day.  So it's been all go!!!  

Starting to get things back on track now.  We had the counselling session last tues and we got the test etc this tues. After the tests, we got the long wait till the end of Sept to find out if we can go ahead or not. fingers x'd.

Thats my update, not much else going on.

Debs


----------

